# Coffee Pot Question.



## thatscguy (Feb 5, 2009)

We wanted to try and remove any second guessing and double work on our part for an area that I think is held in high regards with campers. Where and which coffee pot do you use?? Now keep in mind we are in a 21RS. Any suggestions and or tips would be wonderful, oh and pictures are always nice!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I just use the $15 dollar Mr. Coffee WalMart special. Nothing fancy at all.

Just don't try making coffee when the DW is drying her hair and nuking a muffin in the microwave.

BTW - Great job on the userbar! Looks great! Do it yourself?


----------



## thatscguy (Feb 5, 2009)

We don't have a very large counter do you usually just put it away after the morning rush?

Used a userbar website to combine the images instead of coding anything.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I got one of these for Christmas and it will be making evey camping trip with us from now on. It has a small footprint and can easily store under the counter.








Keurig Coffee Maker
The mini runs about $80.00 but if you go to Bed Bath and Beyond you can use one of those 20% off coupons.









Brad


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

We use a Hamilton Beach BrewStation. It has no glass pot to get broken. You get your cup of coffee just like getting a soda at a fast food resturant. Just push your cup under the outlet and it fills you up. We put it on the counter inside or you could put it on the outside kitchen. We drink our coffee outside most of the time anyway, enjoying the morning and the other campers. Ours came from WalMart and we noticed that the price was down to 30 to 35 bucks recently. We may get another just so we don't have to move it from home to trailer. OH, we have a stainless steel perculator too that is used if we don't have electric. It can be used on the cooktop or on a campfire. It uses a lot more coffee and the taste is different,







but you're camping and everything is different. Come to think of it, the perculator cost more then the BrewStation does now.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We dry camp so we use this http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/template...rset=ISO-8859-1

Don't think the neighbors would like the gen at 6:00 am.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> I just use the $15 dollar Mr. Coffee WalMart special. Nothing fancy at all.
> 
> Just don't try making coffee when the DW is drying her hair and nuking a muffin in the microwave.
> 
> BTW - Great job on the userbar! Looks great! Do it yourself?


X2


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

This was a thread I started last year. I ended up with the Contoure under counter coffee maker

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...3&hl=coffee

I am very happy with it and the quality. I did have a problem when I did not empty the carafe so it was heavey. It then was able to fall out when moving and land on the top which broke the lid. Fortunately it was easy to replace. When empty it stays put but I now have the habit of putting a small bungee around it to be sure.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have an inexpensive thermos pot for when we have electricity. Most of the time though, I use one of these:


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We pulled out the factory under cabinet radio (junk) and replaced it with a new unit over the microwave, then used the old radio spot to install a B&D coffee maker. Works great and takes up no counter space.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Walmart $15 special, fits under the counter for transport. Also a small perculator is kept in storage container in case the hydro goes out. Gotta have the coffee!!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

California Jim said:


> We pulled out the factory under counter radio (junk) replaced it with a new unit over the microwave, then used the old radio spot to install a B&D coffee maker. Works great and takes up no counter space.


Jim,

When your towing, I assume you need to remove the pot so it doesn't slide out or does it stay in somehow?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you dry camp (no power) or do you camp with electrical hookups?

We use this Coleman coffepot over the Outbacks gas burner. Works great for us as we typically dry camp.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H7KWP...;me=&seller=


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do you dry camp (no power) or do you camp with electrical hookups?
> 
> We use this Coleman coffepot over the Outbacks gas burner. Works great for us as we typically dry camp.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H7KWP...;me=&seller=


That I like! I think I see one in our future.....


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Do you dry camp (no power) or do you camp with electrical hookups?
> 
> We use this Coleman coffepot over the Outbacks gas burner. Works great for us as we typically dry camp.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H7KWP...;me=&seller=


That I like! I think I see one in our future.....








[/quote]

X2 I was having this thought process the other day about dry camping


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Do you dry camp (no power) or do you camp with electrical hookups?
> 
> We use this Coleman coffepot over the Outbacks gas burner. Works great for us as we typically dry camp.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H7KWP...;me=&seller=


That I like! I think I see one in our future.....








[/quote]

We have a regular electric drip coffee maker for when we have hook ups that we keep under our sink. We have the space for it behind the sink when we are camping to leave it out. However, for when we dry camp, we have the above Coleman. It works great (although a bit slow) and the coffee tastes just like regular drip coffee from an electric drip maker. I swear by the thing. We usually leave it at home unless we know we will be dry camping then we just throw it in the trailer. It's worth every penny not having to fire up the generator to make a pot of coffee.

Kelly


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have a Mr. Coffee that we picked years ago after we set up camp and realized that we forgot the coffee pot. As we were in the middle of nowhere, we were happy to find what we did. It's small enough that we can easily pack it under the cook top when we travel. We have a small, collapsible table that we put under the awning between the lawn chairs. We put the coffee pot there as to not take up the valuable counter space. I like the idea of the under the cabinet mounted ones, (we have the same layout as Jim's photo above) but it looks like it would be hard to wash the dishes in the sink.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Fanatical1 said:


> We pulled out the factory under counter radio (junk) replaced it with a new unit over the microwave, then used the old radio spot to install a B&D coffee maker. Works great and takes up no counter space.


Jim,

When your towing, I assume you need to remove the pot so it doesn't slide out or does it stay in somehow?
[/quote]

HA HA! Funny you should mention that. I forgot to stow the caraffe on our last trip and found that it had fallen to the ground and rolled all over the camper while in tow (lid at one end of camper - caraffe at other). Snapped the lid back on and not a scratch. Couldn't believe it.









But yes, we take the hand towel that normally hangs on the handle of the oven and wrap it around the caraffe then just set it in the sink.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

What about a standard percolating coffee pot like this? I drink regular brewed coffee like it's going out of style at home and at work, but there's something about a cup of "cowboy coffee" when you're camping that can't be beat. You have to watch it when you're brewing it, but I think it tastes better than filtered coffee. It also doesn't require any electricity and can be easily stored. That being said, I'm a complete Newbie who's only done mainly tent camping. I'm buying an Outback in the next month or so. 








fshr4life


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

fshr4life said:


> What about a standard percolating coffee pot like this? I drink regular brewed coffee like it's going out of style at home and at work, but there's something about a cup of "cowboy coffee" when you're camping that can't be beat. You have to watch it when you're brewing it, but I think it tastes better than filtered coffee. It also doesn't require any electricity and can be easily stored. That being said, I'm a complete Newbie who's only done mainly tent camping. I'm buying an Outback in the next month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We still carry our's....and used it for the first 2 years of camper life. But then Santa brought me a Kuerig for the house so the prior "good coffee maker" went to the camper. That, in time, will be replaced with another, smaller Keurig (THEY'RE WONDERFUL!!!!). That said, our old tenting-percolator will always have a home in the camper ... kinda like saving your 1st $1 .....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We have and 23rs and I believe that we have the same amount of counter space. I purchased a coffee maker from Big Lots that had a stainless steel carafe. I was worried about it being broken in transport - not only are you short a carafe but you have glass shards everywhere. It is a standard size coffee maker and when we are traveling it rides on the seat of the dinette in the little cubby made when the slide is pushed in. While camping it gets used either on the counter to the right of the sink or outside. When not in use it can be stored either in the closet or under the bathroom sink if need be. Lots of times I just set it on the dinette since we aren't inside so much and it isn't in our way.

Micah


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

fshr4life said:


> What about a standard percolating coffee pot like this? I drink regular brewed coffee like it's going out of style at home and at work, but there's something about a cup of "cowboy coffee" when you're camping that can't be beat. You have to watch it when you're brewing it, but I think it tastes better than filtered coffee. It also doesn't require any electricity and can be easily stored. That being said, I'm a complete Newbie who's only done mainly tent camping. I'm buying an Outback in the next month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one of those too. Only used for dry camping without hook-ups. Also, only use it outside because it will steam-up all the windows inside the camper with dripping water.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We have the Hamilton Beach Brew Station. Stacey is the only coffee drinker, and gets up hours earlier than me, so he got a heavy extention cord, and makes his coffee outside at his recliner (foldy kind) and watches the sunrise without having to go in and out of The Abi-one or for that matter getting out of his chair!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I use a coleman percolctor http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/...uct_id=805D712T on the outside cooktop then into a keep it hot carafe. James


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

California Jim said:


>


Jim, did your stock radio die? Is the replacement radio what I see over your microwave?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

H2oSprayer said:


>


Jim, did your stock radio die? Is the replacement radio what I see over your microwave?
[/quote]

Hi Chris:

Oh, it died alright....right when I slammed it into the trash can







Naw, it was just a lousy radio installed in a very valuable location. So I put the coffee maker there and installed a new radio w/iPod connector on top of the micro. Yeah, that's it there in the picture. I've since screwed a cool little bamboo box to the wall right next to it so I can drop the iPod in there while it's plugged in. It's a great mod and all the stock wires pulled up above the micro without any modifications.

Now if I was smart I would have vented the micro to the outside when I had it pulled down


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

ember said:


> We have the Hamilton Beach Brew Station. Stacey is the only coffee drinker, and gets up hours earlier than me, so he got a heavy extention cord, and makes his coffee outside at his recliner (foldy kind) and watches the sunrise without having to go in and out of The Abi-one or for that matter getting out of his chair!!
> TTFN
> Ember


I like his style!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I wish I had a $1 for everytime I filled up my parents coffee maker like the one shown below...I could bring us US out of this ecomonic situation all by myself.


















[/quote]


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Yianni said:


> We dry camp so we use this http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/template...rset=ISO-8859-1
> 
> Don't think the neighbors would like the gen at 6:00 am.


We've got the same one! Electric or not this is how we brew.. on nice mornings outside , if it is rainy inside! We originally had a cheaper version. This is much more consistant. We decided it was the better metal of both the pot and perk parts that improved it 's performance.

We even have a "cozy" for over the pot. Keeps it warm for several hours after brewing!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have two of these, one for the trailer and one for the house. They take up very little space and make the best coffee IMO. The one in the trailer came from a rummage sale, we liked it so much we bought one for the house.

We've had people come over, love the coffee and go out and buy one. We have a group of friends we get together with twice a month and whoever is hosting will ask us to bring along the percolator









Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do you dry camp (no power) or do you camp with electrical hookups?
> 
> We use this Coleman coffepot over the Outbacks gas burner. Works great for us as we typically dry camp.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H7KWP...;me=&seller=


Thats exactly what we havce and its great...


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

We dry camp for the most part, so we use a stainless french press. The coffee tastes great, the carafe is easy to store and the stainless travels well and keeps the coffee hot. The downsides are rinsing out the grounds instead of tossing a filter, and it seems to use more coffee than a regular percolator.
We enjoy the coffee so much though, that it is now our 365 day coffee maker.

http://www.amazon.com/Frieling-0103-5-6-Fr...ref=pd_sim_hg_3

Beth


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I have an inexpensive thermos pot for when we have electricity. Most of the time though, I use one of these:


We use one of those also. You can get then in plastic which are lite wieght and easily stored. We also have an old aluminum drip pot that we use. When I get up in the morning to "walk the dog" I turn on the water kettle and then go back and cuddle for a little while until the water is boiling and then make the coffee. Camper coffee is the best coffee no matter how you make it.


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm the wife of thatscguy and honestly, this has been one of our biggest worries LOL! We are big coffee drinkers and I'm scared to death of having bad coffee, because seriously..... that's scary









I'm going to grab a french press. I've always wanted one so this gives me a reason and we'll see how it goes on our maiden voyage in a couple of weeks. If it doesn't work out, I'd love to get the Keurig or the Hamilton Beach, i'm all about not having to clean a carafe if I don't have to.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is what we use...clicky thing

LOL...I kill myself!

Really, this is ours...$19.99 Packs up neatly and stores in the cabinet while moving. Takes up very little counter space when out. If I could only find a space saver 4 cup model that would mount under the cabinet...
Ken


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do you dry camp (no power) or do you camp with electrical hookups?
> 
> We use this Coleman coffepot over the Outbacks gas burner. Works great for us as we typically dry camp.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H7KWP...;me=&seller=


We dry camp a lot and use this one. Works great, is a bit slow but otherwise is a very useful piece of our camping gear.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Greetings, fellow coffee hounds. Good coffee is a must while RVing.

I currently use this setup:









It uses a #4 or #6 filter. You heat your water to just below the boiling point and pour it over manually--works great, doesn't need a special electric device, and is not breakable on the road. I have also used a metal vacuum brewer, but found it to be too fussy and hard to clean up for my taste. Ditto french press--makes great coffee but it's just easier to toss the paper filter when you are done than to clean the grounds out of a press. This is very easy. We also carry a coffee grinder and our own fresh roasted beans. There are some things that you just can't compromise on.









Cj45
Outback 21RS RIP
Outback 250 RS Arriving Soon!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I am not really a fan of the under the cupboard coffee pots.
Over time the "coffee vapor" (steam) will discolor your
cabinets (being white) I guess it would be OK if you had 
dark wood cabinets.

MaeJae :sun_smiley"


----------

